# I've got Worms...



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

The Gulp Sandworm variety that is.... :roll: Camo colour is my pick.

And I tell you what, they are now easily my favourite lure/bait. On Saturday's trip out of Little Manly I caught all my trevally on them, plus the squid and a few slimey mackeral. Almost every cast I was getting a hit on them. The great thing is also that they can be 'worked' or alternatively just left to bob up and down with the action of the yak - both techniques produce fish.

Over the last few outings I've also caught bream, flathead, salmon, tailor and yellowtail on them... They seem to attract and catch most types of fish.

I'll have to say, they are now my favourite 'go to' lure, easily better than the 3" Berkely Minnow (pumpkinseed) and in my opinon they absolutely walk all over the SX40/48 range of hard bodies in terms of consistently producing fish.

Big call? What do you think?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

What weight jig/hook size are you using Dave? Are you using them whole or cutting them in half?

I've tried them, including a whole packet in camo for a single chopper. Loads of hits but bugger all hookups.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Back in sydney the worm is all i would use i would go through 2 or 3 packs easy in just a 5 hour trip.
I would cup them in half and use a size 2, 1/20 or size 2 1/16 in new penny. But up here the new penny doesnt seem to be as effective.
So im going to change colour or try out the new Lung worm BCF have.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Dave/Gatesy.

I cut them in half so that they are 3" long. I use a smallish lightweight torpedo shaped head and hook (not sure what size) that's approx 20mm long (quite small). On Saturdays trip I caught approx 20 fish all up and used a total of only 2 worms (4 half worms). That's the other good thing - the fish don't seem to actually damage the worm too much (unlike 3" minnows which get hammered and need to be replaced often). The same half worm probably caught over 10 fish before it needed to be replaced

Of course toothier fish (tailor etc) would do more damage.

Looking forward to the water warming up a bit - i reckon they'll be dynamite on whiting and flatties over the sandflats.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Davey G.
I am like Peril and getting plenty of hits but not able to hook em' properly.
How do you thread the worm on the jig head hook please?
I was using pumpkinseed colour. Do you think Camo is better?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Knot too fast,

From what i have read cut in half rig the top half with a light weight jig head and the bottom half stick a small stinger hook just above the sandworm tail tighed to the jig head with some thin mono line. Bream / whiting like to mouth the end of a sandworm so if the jig head doesn't hook your fish the stinger should.

Apparantelly the gulp sand worms go all guuey after 15 mins in the water though as there made up of food substance.

Milt,


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Milt said:


> Knot too fast,
> 
> From what i have read cut in half rig the top half with a light weight jig head and the bottom half stick a small stinger hook just above the sandworm tail tighed to the jig head with some thin mono line. Bream / whiting like to mouth the end of a sandworm so if the jig head doesn't hook your fish the stinger should.
> 
> ...


Hi Milt/ KnotTooFast. The stinger hook sounds like its worth a try but I don't use that technique. I just rig them up by threading the hook down through the centre of the cut section of the worm, and then poking the barb out through the side about 15mm down the worm, and straightening the worm so that the end of the worm fits snug up against the weight on the jighead. Pretty basic really and exactly like I rig other sp's.

Picky fish do probably give them a few taps to check them out but that's like most baits I guess :?:

I've never had the Gulp sandworms go runny while being fished, but I have had a packet go gooey when I got some water into the packet and then left it in there overnight....yuk.

The Gulps do 'dry out' if left in the sun for any length of time however... I'll post a pic of the rig when I get the chance


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

I use the carolina rig for worms (google carolina rig and you'll get lots of detail on this rig) and sometimes for single tail grubs when I want to reduce the chance of a snag, rather than a jighead I use a Gamakatsu worm hook and a trace with a small sinker occasionally I run the sinker straight on to the hook. This set up works a treat in the surf I have caught Dart, Bream, Whiting, occasionally Tailor and school Jew I havent targetted flathead as other rigs are very successful so I see no need for change. The setup is similar to the one used for stickbaits or grubbin except the addition of a sinker. I dont have to much hassle hooking up maybe you are striking while the fish is mouthing a section of worm without hook but I wait and they generally hook themselves. Here is a link you may find useful.
http://www.fishin.com/articles/georgewe ... inarig.htm


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hmm ofcourse the good old carolina rig!!!

Thanks for the tips fellas and the write up on the worms Davey, its got me thinking :idea:

Milt,


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

THE WORM SHOULD COME WITH A WARNING.
And it should read like this.

WARNING: the worm you are about to use catch everything, and because of this become very adictive.

from the first time i used them ive not gone anywhere without a pack or to and you find that they are all you use.
There like crack for fishermen
Ive just been out and got two more hit of and camo :roll: 
I NEED to be stopped

Rik


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL Rik,

Which major retailers stock them, you've just converted another junkie and I haven't even used them yet :roll:

Milt,


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Go to amart allstory they got Berley Gulps 2 for $15 and powerbait 2 for $12...... :lol:

Hi my name Rik and im a addict, ive been using now for 4 or 5 months.
But im trying to quit, after ive been back to amart on saturday for a big stock up that is :twisted:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

LizardWizard is a great fan of half a 6" worm in New Penny, rigged on a light head, and gets good results


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Interesting Davey G how you said the Berkley worms outfish the 3'' Minnow.
I was out yesterday in the yak and had Berkley worms on one line and Berkley 2'' minnows on the other, both in pumpkinseed.
Had one touch on the Minnows and around 10 bites on the worms. Infact the worms were getting smashed off on a regular basis :roll: 
The inlets are still a bit too cold around here yet for much action but at least there were some good signs.


----------

